# angeln am wolfgangsee



## Smith_&_Wesson (18. Januar 2008)

hi

nachdem ich den betrag für den fischereischein eingezahlt habe, ist ein brief mit dem kärtchen zum rausreißen gekommen, und offenbar bekomm ich,wenn ich den wisch vorlege, eine tageskarte um 50% günstiger (stand drauf).


ich will den gutschein natürlich mal einlösen, allerdings war ich noch nie am wolfgangsee angeln, und ab ein paar fragen zum see:

1. wie siehts aus mit hecht- und zanderangeln?
2. hotspots?
3. was sind die  preise für mietboote?
4. sind  echolote erlaubt (oder sogar an den mietbooten montiert)?
5. welche köder?
6 in welcher tiefe soll ich fischen (zu saisonbeginn) ?

ich glaub das wars erst mal, 
würd mich freuen wenn ihr meine fragen beantworten könnt

lg

ps:

wegen den hotspots:
wär super wenn ihr sie in die karte einzeichnen könntet


----------



## jobstei (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

1. joa auf hecht würd ich schleppen, zander kenn ich mich auch noch nich so aus
2. würd ich auch gern wissen |supergri
3.??
4.echolot is erlaubt, ob welche dran sind bezwifel ich mal 
5. castaic blue shad, hm eher normale farben
6. also anfang april, würd ich eher nich zu tief so auf 3meter ungefährt würd ich mal sagen

hab letztes jahr und des jahr ne jahreskarte da am see, aber bis jetz schauds für mich noch nich sorosig uas (1 hecht mit 84cm) aber sonst eher nix
mtg jobstei


----------



## martin k (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

Moin!

Ich kenne den Wolfgangsee auch nur vom Hörensagen, es werden aber immer wieder schöne Hechte gefangen! Ansonsten: Wohl wie in den meisten anderen Salzkammergut-Seen auch: "Hauptfutterfisch": Renke, Zander selten, Barschbestand meist verbuttet,  "Rest-Aal-Bestand" (werden nicht mehr besetzt, aber gute Stückgewichte möglich), in der kalten Jahreshälte Rutte, ansonsten: ev. Seeforelle, Saibling, div. Weißfische

Hecht ist übrigens in OÖ bis 1. Mai geschont, Zander bis 1. Juni; Echolot ist im ganzen Bundesland während dem Angeln generell untersagt...gegen eine Erkundungstour ohne Rute wird aber niemand was machen können.

Also:
Schlepp- od. Driftfischen auf Hecht - im "Freiwasser", zu Saisonbeginn bevorzugt flach (Oberfläche bis gut 3m tief)

lg
Martin


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

in sbg sind hechte auch bis 1. mai geschont , mit "saisonbeginn" mein ich beginn der HECHTsaison...

vielen dank 
lg


----------



## Thorsten S. (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

Hallo!

Ich war früher sehr oft am Wolfgangsee und habe dort ausgiebig geangelt.

Wenn Du Hecht und Zander willst musst Du sehr viel Ausdauer und Geduld mitbringen.
Sprich Schleppen, Schleppen, Schleppen...
Und möglichst mit klarer Monoschnur oder halt nem entssprchend langem Monovorfach (mehrere Meter!) vor der geflochtenen.
Das Wasser ist sehr klar.
Die Chance auf nen ganz dicken Hecht oder Zander hast Du aber jederzeit!|supergri

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass Du tage-oder gar wochenlang ohne Kontakt bleibst.
Die Hechte und Zander können wirklich überall beißen, auch auf nen drei Meter tief laufenden Wobbler über 100 Meter tiefen Wasser!
Wie gesagt, Du brauchst Geduld.

Spaß machen allerdings auch die massenhaft vorkommenden und zum Teil auch kapitalen Döbel (bis Ü 60cm).
Die kannst Du mit Wurm, Mais usw. an der Posenrute oder auch beim Spinn und Schleppangeln mit kleinen Wobblern, Spinnern und Blinkern fangen.
Und es gibt wirklich viele und große!:m
Aufgrund Ihrer Kampfkraft machen die am leichten Gerät sehr viel Spaß.

Aale kommen bis Über 1 Meter vor. Mit nem kleinen Köfi in der Dämmerung an der ersten Kante hast Du dann auch noch die Chance auf Zander oder eben wieder Döbel!
Achtung: Nachtangeln ist je nach Gewässerabschnitt nicht überall erlaubt!

Zu den Mietbooten kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, da bei unsrer Pension ein Boot inkl. war...

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Thorsten S. (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

Hier nochmal Fotos von nem kleineren Hecht und ner Bachforelle, beide beim Döbelschleppen im Mai im Wolfgangsee erwischt.

Ansonsten konnte ich dort schon Hechte bis 101 cm, Aale bis 95 cm und kleinere Zander fangen.
Große Fische ausm Wolfgangsee kannst Du auch auch sehen, wenn Du die Begriffe "Fischerclub St. Wolfgang" in Google eingibst.
Tipps stehen dort aber nicht.


----------



## Dani2401 (13. April 2009)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

Ich wohne am Wolfgangsee und in all den Jahren habe ich immer im Bürgelstein gefischt 
Top für Hechte habe letztes Jahr ein Hechtmonster verloren.
Zander würd ich auf der anderen seite probieren auf Grund mit totem Rotauge. 

Hechte auf 3-5 meter mit großem gummifisch. Natürliche Farben da das Wasser sehr klar ist.
Barsche sind auch zahlreich vorhanden und gute kämpfer.

Lg 
Daniel


----------



## heumes76 (21. April 2009)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

@ Dani

hallo. ich komme jedes jahr mindestens ein mal nach strobl und angel dort dann auch. die erfahrungen der anderen kann ich durchaus teilen.
mich würde vor allem interessieren, od du direkt am bürgelstein angelst. das ufer fällt doch dort unheimlich steil ab. und du fischst trotzdem mit gummi in ca. 3 meter tiefe?
schleppst du oder wirfst du?
die einzigen hechte, die ich bisher erwischen konnte, hab ich auf dem gegenüber liegenden ufer im bereich der schilfbänke gefangen.

kannst du mir darüber hinaus etwas zur barsch-angelei am wolfgangsee sagen? 

mfg, heumes


----------



## human_77 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

servus,

ich fahre in der ersten augustwoche an den wolfgangsee urlaub machen.will naturlich auch ein bis zwei tage angeln.am liebsten schleppen auf hecht.jetzt hab ich erstmal eine frage wegen der tageskarte.kann ich dort gleich mit meinem bayrischen fischereischein eine tageskarte erwerben?wenn nicht,kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen muss und wie?
wäre nett wenn mir jemand was dazu sagen könnte.........


----------



## heumes76 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

@human:

zum Angeln am Wolfgangsee brauchst Du gar keinen Fischereischein. Einfach Karte kaufen und losfischen.

Der Wolfgangsee ist in 3 Bereiche unterteilt, für die man jeweils Karten erwerben kann. Der interessanteste Teil ist meiner persönlichen Meinung nach der östliche (zwischen Strobl und St. Wolfgang), da es dort auch relativ große Schilfgürtel und den Einlauf des Zinkenbachs gibt. Der mittlere Teil (nennt sich glaub ich Ried) spricht mich nicht so besonders an. Der westliche Teil (bei St. Gilgen) ist auch nicht schlecht, dort gibt es mehrere Barschberge, die leicht zu finden sind, sowie eine enorme, senkrechte Felswand, an der anscheinend auch immer wieder gut gefangen wird.

Ausgabestellen sind folgende (mir bekannte):

Östlicher Teil: Sport Girbl in Strobl
Campingplatz am Anfang von St. Wolfgang (Name ist mir gerade entfallen)

Ried: Tankstelle in Strobl (Jet glaub ich, ist aber leicht zu finden, da genau an der Hauptstrasse gelegen)

Westlicher Teil: Gasthaus Fürberg, im gleichnamigen Ort gelegen und ebenfalls leicht zu  finden. Fürberg liegt in der Nähe von St. Gilgen. Dort kann man bei Bedarf auch gleich relativ günstig ein Ruderboot mieten (ich hab das letzte Mal 15 Euro/Tag bezahlt).

In Bad Ischl gibt es dann noch den "Angelsport Sams", der ebenfalls Angelkarten für den Wolfgangsee ausgibt.

Für den östlichen (Strobler) Teil kann man auch Ruderboote mieten, und zwar bei Familie "Schlechta", die ihre Boote an der Seepromenade direkt in Strobl liegen haben. Einfach nach der Tel.Nr. googeln und möglichst früh reservieren, da in der Hochsaison die Boote manchmal knapp sind. Da kann man auch ein bischen am Preis feilschen ;-)

Wenn man etwas googelt findet man auch eine Übersichtskarte der Gewässer und Ausgabestellen des Salzkammerguts. Ich glaub salzkammergut.at oder salzburgerland.at
Das findest Du aber ;-)

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen. Grundsätzlich ist das Schleppfischen natürlich am empfehlenswertesten, kann aber auch echt zäh sein. Richtig dicke Fische gibts aber - wurden schon Ü-40 pfd. Hechte gefangen (kann man auch danach googeln und staunen).

MfG,

der heumes


----------



## human_77 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

danke für deine infos.ich habe eine ferienwohnung in st.wolfgang.werd dann mal sehen was ich da mache.

lg human


----------



## human_77 (16. August 2009)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

servus,

also ich war am wolfgangsse.ich war insgesamt 4mal angeln.3mal mit boot,1mal vom ufer.
ergebnis:2Hechte,sicher 20 döbel,2 dicke Brassen,1 mini renke.döbel sind an dem see überall am ufer.
am meisten geärgert hat mich der eine hecht den ich direkt vorm boot verloren habe.schätze zwischen 80-90 cm.
erfolgreichster köder beim spinnen und schleppen war ein grünlicher perlmutt-blinker.das wasser war auch grünlich gefärbt und nicht gerade extrem klar.auf die castaic forellen beim schleppen ging gar nix.die meisten döbel und die brassen auf mais in den schilfgürteln.die döbel gingen beim spinnen auch auf den blinker.
boot hab ich für 6tage gemietet mit freiem zugriff für 100€.
war zwar nicht so wie ich es mir gewünscht habe(fangerfolg),schneider bin aber nie geblieben.alles in allem ein schöner urlaub.


----------



## Sxxlflx (3. November 2011)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

tach die damen und herren...

ich krame aus gegebenem anlass das thema nochmal aus...

wir sind mit ner größeren truppe vom 26.12. - 1.1. in st.gilgen...

da ich den hund mit hab werd ich wohl auch mal nicht feiern und mich zu fuss am seeufer bewegen...
die frage lautet nun, lohnt spinnfischen auf döbel und barsch im winter oder müsst ich dazu in tieferes wasser?

danke und liebe grüße aus sachsen

marcel


----------



## Ellipse (28. März 2012)

*AW: angeln am wolfgangsee*

wie siehts mit Renken aus??


----------

